# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  الهاتف Xiaomi Redmi 7A يبدأ رسميًا بتلقي تحديث Android 10

## mohamed73

في حين تواضب شركة Xiaomi على تزويد هواتفها  الذكية بالإصدارات الأحدث من واجهة MIUI لسنوات عديدة، فلا يمكننا أن نقول  الشيء نفسه للآسف عن تحديثات الأندرويد، وخصوصًا إذا كان الأمر متعلقًا  بهواتفها الذكية الإقتصادية والمتوسطة. ومع ذلك، هذا ليس هو الحال بعد الآن مع الهاتف Redmi 7A. هذا الهاتف  الإقتصادي والذي تم إطلاقه في شهر يوليو من العام الماضي مع نظام Android 9  Pie ومع واجهة MIUI 11، بدأ الآن بتلقي تحديث Android 10 مع نفس الواجهة  في الصين. وبغض النظر عن الميزات الجديدة التي يأتي بها هذا الإصدار من  نظام الأندرويد، فهذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه كذلك الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر  مايو مع العلم بأن حجمه يبلغ 1.7GB ويحمل البنية رقم MIUI 11.0.1.0  QCMCNXM. 
 ونظرًا إلى أن تحديث Android 10 متوفر الآن بالفعل للهاتف Redmi 7A في  الصين، فهي مسألة وقت فقط قبل أن يصل هذا التحديث لبقية ملاك الهاتف Redmi  7A في جميع أنحاء العالم. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

